# Urgent Care - Can anyone tell me what guidelines



## cdeleon (May 19, 2007)

Can anyone tell me what guidelines or resources I can follow?? I'm assuming it follows Emergency care to some point. 
But I would like some resource/seminar/book on Urgent Care coding.

Thanks
Carol


----------



## jenniferg (Jun 5, 2007)

ERs do Urgent Care billing differently from facility to facility, depending on what agreement the ED group has set up with their facility.

Most bill urgent care visits as new/established patient office visits with place of service 20.  Certain criteria may be implemented to determine what type of visit is considered "urgent" and what type of visit is considered "emergency".  Normally, this is also determined based on the agreements between the ED group and the facility.


Jennifer Gauger, CPC


----------



## Valdezcg (Jun 15, 2007)

*Urgent Care*

May I suggest the UCAOA (urgent care assoc. of america) and NAFAC (nat'l assoc. for ambulatory care) both have websites.  If you are speaking of freestanding urgent care centers, they are classified as distinct from the ER, although, their mission is to see unscheduled illnesses and injuries on an emergency basis.  Urgent care place of service is "20".  they use the same CPT codes as everyone else, probably uses a lot of emergency med. codes.  
if you dont already have one, you might want to check into getting an emergency med. speciality coding book.  the Medical Management Institutes offers one, which I personally think is great.  as for seminars, the above organizations usually hold annual seminars, as for seminars held throughout the year, you might want to research the internet for emer med/urgent care workshops/seminars.  Also check your local area, as some coding consultant companies that specialize in emer med will hold periodic workshops emcompassing urgent care.  Check the AAPC vendor list to see if we have any vendors that specializes in urgenct care and contact them. Or check the AAPC workshops to see if they hold or will be holding an urgenct care workshop near you
    thanks, Connie


----------



## TiffianyEdwards (Dec 27, 2013)

*Update*

Does anyone have any new info on Urgent Care coding. We just went live on EPIC and I am struggling to find anything as far as references to help with the injections hydrations splints etc etc and basically just need a how to go to help guide.

Thanks, 
Tiff


----------

